# Lightroom Presets Folder



## steve_spiegel (Nov 15, 2008)

My LR Presets folder is in the default location which is 

\steve\applicationdata\adobe\lightroom

Is it possible to permanently relocate this folder and have the program find it? If I don't want to use this folder location, will checking the "store presets with catalog" box  mean that the presets are always available?

TIA

Steve


----------



## ThomasB (Nov 15, 2008)

If I check "store presets with catalog", my user presets for develop, export etc. are stored in in the catalog folder.
Some non-user presets are also stored there, like e.g. the export presets for email, jpeg in full size and dng export. But in the develop preset folder,  I find only the user presets. I don't see any system here.
Because I included the catalog folder into my daily backup, I try to store as much config as possible there.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 15, 2008)

Steve, Welcome to the Forums.

Yes, as long as that's your only catalog. If you intend to have more than one catalog (a highly debatable tactic by itself) you'll need to make arrangements to create some sort of template catalog(with no images) to use as a source location to provide the presets for the new catalogs. You'll also have a problem of inter-catalog synchronization of presets should you be making additions to your preset collection. 

With just one catalog, or highly specialized/segregated multiple catalogs, it's probably doable.


----------



## steve_spiegel (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry, but I'm not getting it.

So, first, can the preset catalog be re-located? (No one seemed to answer that.)

If I check the save with catalog, will this mean the presets are not available for other catalogs? If so, do I have to re-import those to save with the 2nd catalog, if I have the save with catalog box checked on both catalogs?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Steve, welcome to the forum!

The preset folder - no, you can't officially relocate it.  Most programs store their settings in the same location.  You may be able to get around it using Symbolic Links (not aliases/shortcuts), but I haven't tested that, and it's not officially supported by Adobe.

Save with catalog - it'll only be available for the single catalog, so yes, you'd have to replicate them on other catalogs.  I wouldn't go with that option if you use multiple catalogs, as it's hard to keep both in sync then.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 16, 2008)

No, you can't move the preset catalog. (I would guess some sort of OS level 'subst'-type hack 'could work', but it's not supported by LR)

Not much help, but I  don't know what happens if you currently have multiple catalogs.
I believe Denis Page has done some research into that, if we can attract his attention. I believe it's his busy season for football tho'. Here's a link to a Tips/Trick post he put together some time ago, which might help: Where are my presets?


----------



## steve_spiegel (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. Although I'm new here, I already find it a place to check in on every to day as my Lightroom knowledge expands.

I've got the LR Queen's shortcuts and appreciate all the great info here.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Nov 17, 2008)

Brad Snyder said:


> No, you can't move the preset catalog. (I would guess some sort of OS level 'subst'-type hack 'could work', but it's not supported by LR)
> 
> Not much help, but I don't know what happens if you currently have multiple catalogs.
> I believe Denis Page has done some research into that, if we can attract his attention. I believe it's his busy season for football tho'. Here's a link to a Tips/Trick post he put together some time ago, which might help: Where are my presets?


I think I wrote all there is to it in my tip you mentioned Brad. What I may add is that by keeping settings or presets in the user profile, this is simpler to backup as everyone should know that your user profile is one of the most important things to backup and even more important than the system itself! For example, my mail program _(Thunderbird)_ is storing all my mail under that _applicationdata_ folder by default. Even if I can relocate it, I wont.

Out topic but I do not know how to reply in the Lounge at the same time but yes! Football season. Last game was yesterday night but I still have a few hundreds of shots to develop from that last one. MET, The team I follow since five years now won all their games in spring largely dominating the jamboree too. This fall they also won them all by LARGE margins. As they won the gold medal at the regional championship last week, they were in for the national Gold Cup yesterday and came home with it!  At their level _(High School)_, it is like winning the Canadian Gray Cup or the american Super Bowl. Nothing above to win. 8) Here is one "End of match sample photo" with their General Manager:mrgreen:


----------

